# If you need PK380 Magazine 8 round



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

I just called walther support,And they just got some in. Cost 37.10 ea, Manufacturer Part No: WAF64000

1-800-372-6454 (USA)
413-781-8300 (International)
Mon-Fri 8:00AM-8:00PM Eastern Time

For 4mo's I been calling every gun store, And all this time know one had any. And we have 15 gun stores, in jacksonville florida.

:smt1099

And they are the nice ones, Chrome ones the pistol comes with. (Note) The black ones you see out there on sites. Are aftermarket mags.


----------

